# Purple Marijuana Bud



## MarPassion

Here's a nice bud I wanted to share. I like those Purple buds.


----------



## Weeddog

i like the purple too.  what kind of weed is that?  i know that frost will turn buds purple like that.


----------



## MarPassion

This is Purple Power.  Not sure if that's the same purple as you get with frost, it will get you bud rot.


----------



## MY BABY

DAM that looks good 
is it cronic 
mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Joint SLaYer

hook a brother up?


----------



## brainwreck

haha, i knew it, i looked at the picture and said, that is Purple Power. Very nice strain, but you need to love the earthy taste. Man, i miss Purple Haze


----------



## naimitsukai

i hear you can feel purple haze actually going in your brain its so strong


----------



## Dr.Greenlung

put the purple in the dutch let it burn like ush 

**** THAT IS SWEET ASS BUD


----------



## brainwreck

will be smokin' it in a couple of months


----------



## Hick

Picture of a bubba kush bud, from a friends garden. I was gifted a cut of this beauty.


----------



## brainwreck

sweet


----------



## MarPassion

Indeed sweet. 

Any seeds available of this strain ?


----------



## Hick

Mar  no seeds  sorry. she is one of the "so called" _ Elites_ being raved about, or at least highly sought after, in our part of the world. Though, I find it hard to believe it is related to a "Kush" at all, and all information on lineage is sketchy, at best. I do have some friends that are working with it, outcrossing to some other things. I _might_ be able to procure a few beans there. 
  The report I recieved on her wasn't real impressive. My friend says "not a real high yeilder" and  "smoked nice, but not a "keeper" in his garden". He let it go fter only a couple of rounds. 
  Says the OG kush(of which I also swindled a cut) is far superior in all aspects, and it even looks/grows like a "Kush". But I don't ink it has the color that bubba carries. Let ya' know _my_ opinion in a few months.

here are a pic of the Og(top) nd bubba(bottom) in veg. Bubba is probably one of the prettiest that I've ever grown.


----------



## MarPassion

Hi Hick, thanks for the answer.

Do you grow them naturally outside? Are these sativa plants? They doesn't look that way.

I notice a few people here on the board carry their own seeds, so, i was wondering, would it be a good thing to start a seed swap club or something. We can setup an exclusive seed swap forum for this and maybe make it a special group only for invited people or so.

Just to share the different strains with eachother. What do you guys think?


----------



## DoobieBro1

that might work. I know I don't wanto spend a fortune buying every one I want to try. I like variety. Work out details


----------



## Dr.Greenlung

it will only bring us marijuana ppl closer i say yes lol


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer

i would love to grow some good shit but i cant seem to find any good seeds.. maybe somebody could spare one??


----------



## campbeas

I can get my hands on some good seeds.  I have 4 white Widow xGS in my yard right now.  I'm hoping to have a male so I can seed some of the flower and get some seeds.  

But I can probably come up with seeds for cheap froma breeder I know and swap them with people.

I'd love to try some of the premium strains out there.


----------



## stonedearly420

you must say no!!!!!!!!!! but i know sure hell i aint!!!!


----------



## brainwreck

marp, taht's a great idea, in that way, we can expand our own personal seedbank. I have a few strains now, some can be swapped, some strains not, cause i have strains that nobody else has on the planet except the breeder from who i got them, but i will put up a strainbase where members can list up the strains they own, so people can negogiate through PM for swapping seeds.

greetz


----------



## Hick

> Do you grow them naturally outside? Are these sativa plants? They doesn't look that way.



sorry I missed this mar.
   the OG has a lot more sat influence showing in veg than the bubba. The bubba appears far more indica dominate. Bubba has very little stretch going into flower, while the og will nearlly triple.
  I have one of each in an OD garden, but recieved them too late to get a good batch out.


----------



## MarPassion

Thanks for the answer Hick, I forgot about that question.

How are the plants doing at the moment?

About the seed zwap idea, I have opened up a new thread.


----------



## Hick

They look like hell mar'. 
   I had some circumstances, that required I eliminate any cultivation evidence around my indoor grow address. I destroyed the clones. The mothers were taken from relativaly low-lite flo's and forced to deal with total darkness for about 4 days, and then moved to a remote location Outdoors, where they started recieving direct sunlight. 
   They have recieved minimal care in a  rootbound environment, quite harsh compared to their life of luxury in the closet. They sunburned pretty bad and one was "topped" by a critter, but they have survived.
  Hopefully soon, I will be able to get them back to the nursery abd nurse them back to health. 

  The grasshoppers are taking a toll, too.


----------



## mariofromontario

THat is a beutifull plant  Mr.Mar. I have a purple skunk that gets fairly purple, but ive never come close to finding, or growing anything that unique looking. very pretty.


----------



## bonbuck

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## SmokedoutDe-bo

now that is one sexy plant


----------



## MarPassion

Hey Hick, your plant looks really bad.

Are you going to keep it?


----------



## blytzd

i dont like purple weed it tastes funny but that is still really pretty.. prettiest purple ive seen hopefully it smoke great


----------



## Hick

blytzd I've tasted purps that didn't synch with my pallet, too. But on the other hand, Blueberry has got to be some of the tastiest that I have sampled.

marp...I managed to save them. Two Mothers anyway. Lost all the clones, but as long as I have donors  . 
  They spent enough time OD to put them well into flower. I'm letting them reveg under 24/0 while nursing them back to full health, before taking more cuts. They still show some signs of their the stress that they endured, but they are coming along. The first one should be the Bubba kush and second is OG kush.


----------



## cannagro

yes please, i have a few seeds leftover from the cup


----------



## soto88

Those buds are very nice.....


----------



## rhenderson

That purple power is looking beautiful. Looks as good as my nevilles haze hybrid. If your looking for purple buds but want more potency then go with nevilles haze instead of the purple power. Purple power has a thc level of 8-15% and nevilles haze has a thc level of 15-22%


----------



## sportcardiva

man i love the purple that plant is so cool looking MarPassion


----------



## Smokers Rebellion

nice bud there


----------



## Muddy Paws

Here's some pix of Matanuska Thunder****:hubba: 

This is not my grow, but I am growing an F1 cross of this strain and Bubblegum right now.


----------



## HoneyPot

Hello, It looks like the last post was some time ago.
I have many purple strains avaliable. I worked with 
many of the original cutting to make seeds for future
research. I have Bubba Kush, OG, Black Russian, BlackBerry,
Purple Passion, Purple #1 and some other off hand seed with great bag appeal. They grow purple sush as the Purple Urkle... On and on. It has taken years. Lots of research and tons on trading and swaping to get the collection.


----------



## Hick

THAT is a purple bud HP!.. "purdy"


----------



## lowrydergrower775

beautiful just beautiful guys


----------



## Canna Man

that sounds cool.


----------



## morrispk

Very nice, i hope mine turn out like that!


----------



## captainbh420

i like purple too


----------



## city

Well i think if you did a seed swap you woul dahve to be really careful in who you picked and how you went about it for sure. I would and wouldnt want to be apart of it. 
i love the purple... i got purple Urk/ak47 seeds they got crossed in this last grow from a P.Urkle Female(clone only) and a male AK47(not an autoflower)
cant wait to grow em. Just started re doing my grow room so we are a good 4 mos. out ..
Best of luck to you all and great grow!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

this is an old thread..and think this was in the beging of site devolpement..


----------



## Hick

yes...*"2005"*... and I'm closing it, now. 
A seed swap of any kind would require far too much personal information to be exchanged. Beside you would have every fool with a bag of brick weed sorting seeds out to swap for designer genetics.
  It isn't even going to be considered as an option.


----------

